# NJ - L'Oreal's Because Your Dog Is Worth It Too Day



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Couldn't find any other recent threads on this, so thought I'd toss one up. August 20th at the L'Oreal factory in Cranbury, NJ. A day of dogs and raising money for Susan G. Komen and a bunch of great local rescues. Lots of info here:

Your Dog is Worth it Too

Who's going??? Jersey, Oz and I will be there (my mom too because it's only 1 dog per person). I know there's a few regular customers... hope to meet you all this year!! So glad we're able to make it up for the event!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

This is an AWESOME event if anyone is in the area they should go. I have not gone personally but know people who have traveled from MI to go, and friends out there that have gone. Ultimate Air Dog does have dock jumping there which is how I have heard about it. 

Also if you pre register you get REALLY neat gift bags I am told. Wish I could come.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great event, hope they raise lots of money for a very worthy cause.

Sounds like lots of fun, great idea.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

We haven't registered yet, but we'll most likely be going again this year. It was fun last year, and definitely for a good cause. And the goody bags were awesome! We'll have to make sure we send registration in soon so we can get one.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll be there! I missed last year! Still trying to decide witch dog to bring...Jester has been there with me but Piper has never gone yet so I may need to bring her this time. It is a great event and yes...the paton bags are AWESOME!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

One week away... who else is going to be there?? We should set up a GRF meet-n-greet while we're there! 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

I'll print the registration and send it tomorrow. I think I'll bring Oliver, he's good with crowds Stan gets nervous and Harley thinks it's his duty to greet everyone he sees.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

stan and ollie said:


> I'll print the registration and send it tomorrow. I think I'll bring Oliver, he's good with crowds Stan gets nervous and Harley thinks it's his duty to greet everyone he sees.


Less than a week to go, it's probably risky to try and pre-register. Your best bet will be to get there early and register on site. You may or may not be able to get one of the patron bags, but you can definitely attend the event (which is _well_ worth it all by itself). I'm trolling their facebook page now to see if they had a specific deadline for the pre-registration, but I would suspect they would have a very difficult time processing it by Wednesday or so when it gets there.

Julie, Jersey and Oz

Edited to add:
They posted this last Thursday:
Your Dog Is Worth It Too
Finally, got it! After eight years of running this event..we get an e-mail apologizing for a possible late registration and is it too Late to get a patron bag? The excuse: My dog chewed up the brochure. Yes, it is almost too late!
Thursday at 7:18pm · Like · 
Not sure how you want to interpret that. Either way, hope you make it out for the day and hope to see you there!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Angel_Kody said:


> I'll be there! I missed last year! Still trying to decide witch dog to bring...Jester has been there with me but Piper has never gone yet so I may need to bring her this time. It is a great event and yes...the paton bags are AWESOME!


Can you find another person to go so that you can bring both dogs?

We're definitely going! I just got the confirmation this weekend. It will be me, DH, my parents, and 3 dogs - Chester, and my parents two silky terriers. We should be easy to spot especially considering my parents will be pushing one of their dogs in a stroller. 

We enjoyed it last year so we're looking forward to it. Last year we couldn't go down until the afternoon because Chester had puppy kindergarten graduation in the morning. But this year we plan to go down early.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Less than a week to go, it's probably risky to try and pre-register. Your best bet will be to get there early and register on site. You may or may not be able to get one of the patron bags, but you can definitely attend the event (which is _well_ worth it all by itself). I'm trolling their facebook page now to see if they had a specific deadline for the pre-registration, but I would suspect they would have a very difficult time processing it by Wednesday or so when it gets there.
> 
> Julie, Jersey and Oz


I was looking for a registration deadline since we registered pretty late. I sent it in on Thursday and received confirmation on Saturday - so it seemed like they were pretty quick with it.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

MittaBear said:


> We should be easy to spot especially considering my parents will be pushing one of their dogs in a stroller.


LOL... oddly, that won't stick out as much as you would think. I'll keep an eye out though!



MittaBear said:


> I was looking for a registration deadline since we registered pretty late. I sent it in on Thursday and received confirmation on Saturday - so it seemed like they were pretty quick with it.


In that case, it definitely can't hurt to try! And if they get it out early enough, hopefully it'll get there Tuesday.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Jersey's Mom said:


> LOL... oddly, that won't stick out as much as you would think. I'll keep an eye out though!


I know, we actually did see quite a few dogs in strollers last year. I told my parents I may be embarassed to walk with them haha. But the one dog gets tired easily and I guess it's probably good for him. They just got it last week and he seems to like it.


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

I will take a chance and send it out tomorrow morning. I sent a check to your Dad (Jersey's Mom) last year to register Harley for a microchip at the health fair. He sent me an email 24 hours later to tell me he had received the check. Morristown to Bergen County in less than 24 hours, pretty good. 
My neighbor has two pugs and she walks one in a stroller. I'm not sure if she is going but she did go last year.


----------



## Kerplunk105 (Jul 3, 2011)

We're going. Pre-registered weeks ago lol

I'm taking Tegan (black lab) and my guide dog puppy Colleen (black lab/golden).


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I loved it last year, and so did Remy unfortunately we cannot make it this year, but we did send our donation becuase it is indeed a very worthy cause. 

What amazed us the most was how many dogs and there was not a single squabble! Truly wonderful. But the pups do get tired. One guy had to carry his mastiff puppy back to the car because he was so tired - it was simply precious.

I urge everyone who can to at attend.


----------



## kekee726 (Feb 16, 2011)

Is anyone else concerned about the weather forecast for Saturday? After yesterday's record breaking rain fall & then more rain again today & forecast for everyday this week including Saturday, but excluding Wednesday, could the event be cancelled or postponed? 
And, what about what the fields are going to look like. :crossfing


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

The rain date is Sunday. But I hope we're all rained out before the end of the week! I'm hoping they still have it on Saturday.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Hopefully they can have it either Saturday or Sunday... anything beyond that and we won't be able to make it. Hoping the rain clears up soon!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Weather Channel says 40% chance of scattered t-storms, high of 83 degrees. Of course...that could very well change by Saturday!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Is everyone still going? We're on our way now. Hopefully we'll run into some of you. If not, I hope everyone has fun.


----------



## Kerplunk105 (Jul 3, 2011)

I went with Tegan and a Guide Dog pup I'm watching for the weekend. The grass was so wet/muddy and gross. I honestly wasnt too impressed with the event..the bag we got for pre-reg I'm not going to ever use any of the things.

Shrug. At least it went to a good cause.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

The boys and I had a great night... really the lawn could have been far worse than it was... and they were able to offset some of it with the hay while still keeping the maze up. The event makes big strides every year and is one of the best "dog day in the park" type events I've attended (in 3 states over the past 6 years). 

Now if they would just ban the use of flexi leashes, everything would be perfect! Did you get a chance to meet Oogy? What an awesome dog!!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Kerplunk105 said:


> I went with Tegan and a Guide Dog pup I'm watching for the weekend. The grass was so wet/muddy and gross. I honestly wasnt too impressed with the event..the bag we got for pre-reg I'm not going to ever use any of the things.
> 
> Shrug. At least it went to a good cause.


I'm sorry you didn't have a good time. 

Chester, Jasper, and Kayla all had a good time. I think Chester made use of every pool they had set up there. And Jasper and Kayla made good use of their stroller. We watched a couple of the races which was fun. Chester even put his paws up on the fence to get a closer look. The ground wasn't too bad. There were a couple spots where it was really muddy, but they did a good job covering up for the most part. All in all, we had a really good time. And the dogs were exhausted when they got home.


----------

